# Does your chi have Itchy eyes?



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

My poor girl never seems to get a break & she's been rubbing her eyes for the past month. The vet gave her antibiotics which she finished and some Neo-Poly-Bac Hydro Cream Eye Gel. Her left eye looks a little swollen to me and the gel doesn't seem to help as much as it's supposed to, so I did a little research and came to the website that tells you how to make an Herbal Conjunctivitis Eyewash:

CarolOnPets.com

I think I'm going to give this a try & see how it goes. Just wandering if anyone else has heard of this, tried this, their experience with this?

Just wanted to share as I know there are many chis suffering.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

The eye wash where you just gently wipe around the outside of the eye with a cotton ball sounds fine, but I wouldn't do this .....

From the website -
_HERBAL REMEDIES
For red, itchy eyes, use raspberry leaf tea as an eyewash, or put a drop of cod liver oil in the affected eye three to four times a day. Two to three drops of raw cucumber juice applied 3 to 4 times a day also helps soothe irritated, red eyes._

To me, that just seems like it could predispose to infection. If you absolutely feel like you must wash the eye out or use drops, please just use sterile water like you would use for contact lenses. I would never, ever recommend putting raw cucumber juice in a dog's eye. 

Better yet - do what the vet recommends. Eyes are too sensitive for home remedies, in my opinion.

Edited to add - did you get her in to see a dermatologist? I really think that would help!!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Brodysmom said:


> The eye wash where you just gently wipe around the outside of the eye with a cotton ball sounds fine, but I wouldn't do this .....
> 
> From the website -
> _HERBAL REMEDIES
> ...


I really appreciate your opinion as I am very leary to trying new things with her, so I'll just keep doing what I've been doing with baby wipes, warm wet wash clothes & the prescribed gel.

To tell you the truth, running her back & forth to the vet over the past year & a half has me having to watch our money. Not sure if you were the one who suggested the University of Tennessee, but I mentioned it to my hubby, & he told me to check into it. I've went to the website, but you have to call. You can't email! I don't know where to start or what to tell them. She's taking the allergy shots, but I'm so at a loss. If I need a referral from my vet, I'm afraid I'll make her mad like I'm not giving Midgie enough time to be on the shots or something. Her suffering plagues me every day & I don't feel like I'm doing enough. I feel like I need to give the shots time to do their thing, but then I'm afraid things could get worse really quick & it might be too late. 
Right now I've been doing some research on building up not only her immune system but mine as well with things like Glucosamine. I suffer from severe allergies too, but I know I'm not going to die; not sure how Midgie's doing physically at times because they can't tell us; just have to go by how's she's acting.
Haha--Let me tell how crazy all this crap is making me! I just got a Radon test kit to make sure my house is emitting high levels of Radon making us sick! Now I'm starting to wonder about my sanity?! lol


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't blame you for being frustrated. I would be too!! Allergies are horrible and I dealt with them for YEARS with our frenchie. It was exhausting and expensive. Towards the end of her life, I desperately sought the advice of a canine dermatologist and yes, I had to get a referral but my vet was fine with it (and yours will be too). It was a matter of weeks before I could see a difference and within a couple of months - she was so much better. Yes, she had allergies her entire life, but they were controlled. I wish I would have gone to the specialist in the beginning.

I know it can be expensive to get a second opinion but the peace of mind is worth it. If they can help - then GREAT! If you are already doing everything possible - then there is that peace of mind that you are doing everything you can. Veterinary medicine has evolved into so many sub-specialties. It just makes sense to go to an expert in the field. Our family vets, just like our family doctors, don't know everything and there's no way for them to keep up on the latest research and studies in every single area. Your vet won't be offended that you are seeking another opinion! They will probably be eager to hear what the specialist recommends as it could help them in their own practice.

I understand grasping at straws! I've done it, we've all probably done it. But I think it's time to get out the big guns and get a specialists opinion and recommendations!


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

I know what you are going thru...Lulubelle has had a terrible struggle with allergies and her eyes have been very affected by it. Constantly rubs, paws and digs at her eyes...it was terrible. Swollen and red and she had scratched the inside of the eye itself. The doctor put her on the very same eye gel your vet prescribed and he also put her on Temeril-P medication. It has been a miracle for this problem and also her skin allergies. It is a anihistamine with just a very tiny amount of steroid in it and the dose says to give her 1/2 pill a day, but I give her 1/4 and it does the trick. Some times you can even taper off and give it 2-3 times a week after it is given every day for about a month or two.
This has been the only thing that has helped my little girl. Lots of members here know what she has gone thru by my past posting  She was almost completely bald, swollen shut eyes and very sick. But once we started her on the med, the eye gel and some different food she has made a complete turnaround
I hope the meds help your baby...ask your vet about the Temeril-P if the others do not work.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Lisa, I'm sorry poor Midge is still having an allergy issue even after the shots, diet change, etc. I know (think) you're still feeding Honest Kitchen. But I just wanted to let you know that I think Maxie has an allergy to something in the Honest Kitchen & wondered if perhaps maybe Midge does too? I know you've had testing done but I wonder if there is something it missed that is maybe found in the food. I didn't feed a lot of it (*maybe* once a week) but after Mari had her pups I started feeding it more like 3-4 times a week because 1)I had loads on hand & 2)I didn't have the time I typically do & I'd space taking out frozen stuff a lot so it was handy. Anyway, since Maxie had started to develop some staining on the side of his nose (from licking it) and also under his "arm pits". They look dirty & have a mild odor. Anyway, I was torn on if it was the nupro or the Honest Kitchen (we were feeding a mix of Thrive & Embark) so I even started feeding him just the Embark & cut out the nupro & there was no change. I started the nupro back & cut out the Honest Kitchen all together & while it's only been a couple weeks the staining on his nose is just about gone.

While I love Honest Kitchen & recommend it...I just wonder if some dogs have an allergy to the fruits/veggies. Doesn't hurt my feelings as I don't find them necessary anyway & just added it as something different for their rotation. But I just wanted to mention this to you as a possibility? I know you had gotten some ZiwiPeak but have you considered trying her on just that? 

Regardless I hope you find some relief for her...and for you too!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

WOW!! YOU guys got me really thinking now!! I, too wondered about THK (Force) & the Nupro I add every day (1 pinch). MChis, you said a lot of things that I feel like the allergy test. The list they gave me doesn't have everything a chi would eat. My vet & I have went over the ingrediants in THK multiple times, but like you said, maybe there's something in there we're missing?! I also free feed ACANA kibble which something keeps telling me to take her off it! I can't find anything in the ingrediants that she would be allergic to. What have you been feeding Maxie now that you cut out THK?

BRODYSMOM: I definitely am going to start checking into a dermatologist for her because I am not going to be plagued this summer! 
What's so confusing is she looks totally healthy! Shiny, soft coat, no missing hair, clear eyes that water occasionally, no runny nose, mouth gets pinkish-red often, but not all the time. I'll have to take a pic! Haven't posted any recent pics in a while!!!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I have been giving Nupro again & like I said, the staining on his nose is almost gone so it wasn't that. We rotate prey model raw, Stella & Chewy's & ZiwiPeak. Stella & Chewy's still has some fruits/veggies in it but I think they are 95% meat as opposed to the Honest Kitchens low meat content. Plus I only feed Stella & Chewys 1-2 times a week. So basically it's either ZiwiPeak or raw Maxie gets. 

If she were my dog I'd cut everything out of her diet except the ZiwiPeak. ZP has very minimal ingredients so it would be taking her consumption of different things from HK & the Acana down dramatically. I'd give a few weeks & see where she's at. If she's improved, then I'd add back in the Nupro. If she starts back you know it's that. But I really can't see it being Nupro. I'm guessing it is either something in the HK or maybe the Acana. I know some dogs can't process kibbles at ALL. I don't know how much she's eating though. How long has she been eating the Acana anyway? I dunno...that is what I'd do if she was my dog. 

I know you don't like to switch around a lot but honestly...this has been going on for so long & I don't think you'd see any ill effects on putting her on the ZP suddently especially if she has had it on/off II do think I remember you saying you'd added some in here & there?) I'm not sure. But still...I'd minimize & see if you see an improvement. I really REALLY hope things get sorted out though....


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

MChis said:


> I have been giving Nupro again & like I said, the staining on his nose is almost gone so it wasn't that. We rotate prey model raw, Stella & Chewy's & ZiwiPeak. Stella & Chewy's still has some fruits/veggies in it but I think they are 95% meat as opposed to the Honest Kitchens low meat content. Plus I only feed Stella & Chewys 1-2 times a week. So basically it's either ZiwiPeak or raw Maxie gets.
> 
> If she were my dog I'd cut everything out of her diet except the ZiwiPeak. ZP has very minimal ingredients so it would be taking her consumption of different things from HK & the Acana down dramatically. I'd give a few weeks & see where she's at. If she's improved, then I'd add back in the Nupro. If she starts back you know it's that. But I really can't see it being Nupro. I'm guessing it is either something in the HK or maybe the Acana. I know some dogs can't process kibbles at ALL. I don't know how much she's eating though. How long has she been eating the Acana anyway? I dunno...that is what I'd do if she was my dog.
> 
> I know you don't like to switch around a lot but honestly...this has been going on for so long & I don't think you'd see any ill effects on putting her on the ZP suddently especially if she has had it on/off II do think I remember you saying you'd added some in here & there?) I'm not sure. But still...I'd minimize & see if you see an improvement. I really REALLY hope things get sorted out though....


You have a great memory!!! Yes, I add some ZP to THK. I put a small handfull of ACANA & she might eat 3-4 kibble a day. Not much. I only have a little ACANA left, so when it's gone, I'm not going to reorder.
Do you think just feeding ZP would be enough. I like that THK has fruits & veg. She does like the ZP. If I were to feed just the ZP, how much would I feed her (she's about 7 lbs). I think you have a good idea. I have one more sample bag of ZP left, so that won't be enough if I were to just feed her ZP. I guess I'll order her some. I don't really think it's the food. I think it's more environmental. I'm planning on tearing the carpets out of my upstairs soon. She seems to really start scratching when we go upstairs, but I vacuum about every other day.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

It may be environmental but I'd want to be 100% before doing major changes around the house. Doing a month of just ZP (or using that as 100% of her diet all of the time) would be great. ZP is a great, complete food. The best prepackaged IMO.  Plus it has added vitamins, minerals, fish oils, etc. I'm sure you've checked the ingredients but if you go to their website they tell a lot about every ingredient in the food...you may want to take a peek if you haven't already. And I figure canines don't *need* fruits & veggies which is why I don't feel bad about cutting the HK out of my pups diet. I fed my Chi's only ZP for a month last year & they did great on it. I did supplement a spoonfull of the wet one meal a day though.

Oh & if you were to feed just that...I'd personally feed just under 1/2 scoop (scoop that comes with the 2 & 11lb bag) twice a day. Some may think this is a little much but I'd start there & just keep an eye on her weight/figure & if she starts getting chunky I'd cut back a hair. That's what I gave/give Matilda. She's got a high metabolism & is 7lbs. If she's a more lazy dog I'd cut it back the serving size a bit. Just depends on the dog.  Oh & if you do decide to try it...I'd add 2oz of water to every meal. It's great to put some hydration in there to aid in digestion...but it also slows them down a bit & helps them feel "fuller" since it's really not a big amount of food.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

MChis said:


> Oh & if you were to feed just that...I'd personally feed just under 1/2 scoop (scoop that comes with the 2 & 11lb bag) twice a day. Some may think this is a little much but I'd start there & just keep an eye on her weight/figure & if she starts getting chunky I'd cut back a hair. That's what I gave/give Matilda. She's got a high metabolism & is 7lbs. If she's a more lazy dog I'd cut it back the serving size a bit. Just depends on the dog.  Oh & if you do decide to try it...I'd add 2oz of water to every meal. It's great to put some hydration in there to aid in digestion...but it also slows them down a bit & helps them feel "fuller" since it's really not a big amount of food.


Do you mean you add 2 oz right into the ZP? I always leave fresh water down for her.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Yes, right to the ZP.  I also leave water out but when they eat...it ensures they have the hydration at the same time as the food to help with processing. I also think water should be added to kibble as well. You don't *have* to add water. But it helps & slows them down. Someone here said a ZP rep suggested that to them as well. That's where I go the idea from. Made sense to me!


----------

